# سلفى : اريد اختى فلة



## جيلان (10 مايو 2011)

قرروا جماعة  السلفيين التقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام و بوقفة  أحتجاجية امام  محلات الالعاب الشهيرة ( تويز ار اس ) مطالبين عودة العروسة  باربى بعد  أشهار اسلامها و أكد أبو يحيى أن باربى جائت الى المشيخة و هى  الان تدعى  فله .


----------



## esambraveheart (10 مايو 2011)

*مصيبه لا تكون سندريلا و  بيتر بان و توم و جيرى  اسلموا همه كمان​*


----------



## besm alslib (10 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*معلش بقى هنعمل ايه اصلهم مظلومين ومن حقهم يطالبو باختهم فله هههههههههه*

*تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي موضوع عسسسسسسل بجد*
​


----------



## besm alslib (10 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *مصيبه لا تكون سندريلا و  بيتر بان و توم و جيرى  اسلموا همه كمان​*



*امممم مش بعيد على فكره ههههههههه*

*بكره هيشنو الحرب على ديزني لاند مطالبين بحرية اخواتهم في الله ههههههههههه*
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2011)

اه ياربى
الناس ديه تحفه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههه

اختنا فى الله فلة


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب يا جماعة حد يعرف حاجة عن السيدة ملعقة صارلها فترة كبيرة مختفية عن الشاشة 
لا يكون محتجزة و أسيرة في إحدى الكنائس 
والله اعلم ​*


----------



## أنجيلا (10 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يرحمنا من العقول ده!*
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (10 مايو 2011)

هههههههههه
يا جماعه متدهوم فله


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههه
سبحان الله ده الهبل بعينه
مش قادره ابطل ضحك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياحلاوة يافلة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *مصيبه لا تكون سندريلا و  بيتر بان و توم و جيرى  اسلموا همه كمان​*




*
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
سندريلا مسيحية وتفتخرررررررررررررررررر

​*


----------



## sony_33 (10 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اول مرة اضحك من قلبى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## zezza (11 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه تحفة بجد 
اخص عليكى يا باربى اكيد حبت واحد من سلاحف النينجا فهربت معاه و حصل اللى حصل هههههههه اخص عليها ​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 مايو 2011)

*عاجــــل : شوفتوا مين تانى اسلم !!*

بعد اسلام باربى او فله :scenic::scenic::scenic:







انباء مؤكده | عن اختفاء الزوجين /ميكى ماوس و زوجته مينى / بعد اشتراكهم فى الاعتصام امام الكاتدرائيه
يذكر ان الزوجين قد قاموا باشهار اسلامهما و اطلق ميكى لحيته كما ارتدت مينى النقاب على يد ابو يحي
و تعد هذه الحادثه الثانيه من نوعها فى سلسلة اختفاءات الشخصيات الكرتونيه
بعد اختطاف اختنا فله " باربى سابقاً " على يد سلاحف النينجا محاولةًيها لعدولها عن مذهبها الجديد وتعذيبهم داخل ديزنى بيد عم بطوط شخصياً قائد الجيش ..

كما ادعت التيارات السلفيه انهم يعلمون بانه
قـــد تـم تـنـصـيـر 100 بـطــة بـلــدى و كــتـكــوتــة تحت تهديد السلاح و حـــجــزهـم بـمــزرعة الـديــر تحت حراسه بــطـــوط و عـــم دهــــب حراسه مشدده

ودعت التيارات السلفيه

للخروج بمليونيه جديده حاملين لافتات " عايزين اخوتنا " ........ " ميكى و مينى والكتاكيت و بعدهم مين
احنا وراكوا مش ساكتين





:yaka::yaka::yaka:
منقووووووووول طبعا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2011)

*رد: شوفتوا مين تانى اسلم*

*ههههههههههه
ضحكتنى يا مينا بجد 
توبيك لذيذ 
ماهو بصراحة هو ده اللى نااااااااقص :t33:
ميرسى لتعبك يافندم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مايو 2011)

*اه انا سمعت انها مخطوفة وودوها الدير اللى هناك*
*اللى فيه مخزن السلاح بتاع المسيحين*
*ربنا يرحمنا بجد*
*مرسى يا جيلان *​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2011)

*وأخبار
توم وجيرى
أيه
!!!؟؟
ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## عماد+سامى (12 مايو 2011)

هى الكنيسة مذكر ولا مؤنث خايف احسن يعملوا مظاهرة ويقولوا انها اتخانقا نع ابونا واسلمت دى تبفى مصيبة 
سؤال هم ليه كل اللي بياسلموا يا اما بنت هربت من اهلها او زوجة عاوزة تخلص من زوجها واحيانا واحد جاهل فاشل وعاوز قرشين وبالنهاية اغلب مصيرهم الرصيف جمب جامع بيشحتوا يا اما البنات تستغل مواهبها الطبيعية سمعتوا اللي عملوا عليها الحرب وحرقوا كنايس امبابة اى كان اسمها وهى بتقول بالحرف انا اسلمت عشان اخلص من جوزى قالولى هى دى الطريقة الوحيدة عشان تخلصى منه ودا كان مع ريم الحريرى


----------



## شميران (12 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مجانين *
*موضوع جميل وكنا محتاجين نضحك فعلا *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 مايو 2011)

السلفيون هم عصابة بلطجية


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 مايو 2011)

السلفيين دول اغبيااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 مايو 2011)

مفيش حل غير انى اطلع فى القنوات والمنتديات​واقول وبكل صراحه انا مسيحيه واعبد المسيح وكل دى اشاعات عليا هههههههه​الموضوع مضحك جدا وحبيت اشارك فيه لان اصحابى بيقولوا عليا فله​وبصفتى فله قلت ارد على كل الاشاعات دى​ واقول انا مسيحيه طبعا نتيجة كلامى السلفيين هيزعلوا وهيولعوا فى كام كنيسه ويخطفوا كام بنت ههههههههههه​


----------



## abokaf2020 (12 مايو 2011)

علي كده سندريلا 2009 هتغير اسمها لفله 2009 هجريا


----------



## Coptic Man (12 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههه

لا حلوة يا جيلان بجد


----------



## مملكة الغابة (13 مايو 2011)

اوعوا حد من المسحين تكون عندة العروسة دى لا يقولو بنضغط عليها علشان تنصرن مش ناقصين مشاكل يا
 جماعة خلوها تطلع فى اى محطة فضائية تقول ان كانت اسلمت ولا لا


----------



## sony_33 (13 مايو 2011)

*ياترى حافظة كام جزء من مجلة ميكى*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه ربنا يرحمنا ويرحمهم 

ميرسى جيلان ياقمر على الفكره القمر ياعسلنا​


----------



## tamav maria (23 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه قوي دي يا جيلي


----------



## Thunder Coptic (23 مايو 2011)

دى ناس مخهم فلة شمعة منورة ​


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 مايو 2011)

ههههههههه
وقد اكد الشيخ ابو يحيا فى اتصال هاتفى بقناه دزنى
ان الاخت فولة قد تقابلت معه فى ملاهى دريم بارك
واكدت له انه قد حفظت 6 اجزاء من مجله ميكى
 وجارى متابعتكم باخر الاخبار
ههههههههههه​


----------



## مريم12 (23 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه
تحفة انتى يا جيلى
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## twety (31 مايو 2011)

*طيب بالنوسبه لتويتى
موقعش فى ايديهم ولا حاجه
هههههههه

يارب ابعدنا عنهم والهيهم فى فله ههههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههه عودي يا فله

تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## باسبوسا (1 يونيو 2011)

*هههههههههههههه .ميرررررررررررسى اوى يا جيلان .*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصحاب العقول فى راحة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (1 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه روووعة بجد
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد تحفه ​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*الجماعة دول مشكلة*​


----------

